

Ask HN: Paywalls - jon82

Anyone familiar with paywall technologies? Micropayments?  What's a good resource?
======
systemtrigger
I think a paywall just hides a site's content from nonsubscribers so it's just
a euphemism for a subscription site. As for micropayments, yes I think a lot
of us are familiar with that technology - paypal and amazon fps developer docs
ought to be enough to get you started. What specifically are you trying to
accomplish?

~~~
jon82
Thanks. Will read the documentation. I'm interested in requiring a user's
micropayment prior to viewing each piece of content.

